# Next LI show - March or April?



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

When is the next show?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

April 20


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Dash Motorsports will have a few new cars coming out by the show on April 20;
VW BUSSES New colors,Cobra's some new colors,71 Racing Camaro,Oldsmobile 442's in new colors,with and without stripes.There are always new cars in the works.I hope we have the same crowd as the Super Bowl Show. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------

